# Curious about Uber Fare rates & Fees across States; and/or Cities if different



## Idiocracy (Jan 13, 2018)

Curious about Uber Fare rates & Fees across States; and/or Cities if different in the same State

Base Fare; per Km, per Minute, Waiting time rate, minimum fare, cancellation fee, Booking fee, etc. charged to Riders

And latest current Uber Fees for the Service Fee, Booking Fee, Split Fare Fee charged to Drivers, etc.

Thanks

eg March 2017 post - Wollongong - 

"BUT.. it was a surprise to see that Uber had dropped the already too low fares of $1.45/klm to $1.10 with the base fare $2, $0.30/min and the min fare down to $6."

This at a time when Drivers were required 'under law' to pay 100% of the GST on the total Fare... and Uber paid zero.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

This information is available via the Uber rider app. Input a trip within the relevant city and obtain a fare estimate. Then select the small information symbol to the right of the estimate. Finally, select the same symbol again next to the fare figures.

The current base fares for UberX throughout Australia as at 15 January 2018 are set out below.

A booking fee of $0.55 also applies in all relevant Australian cities. A wait fee is also charged at $0.55 a minute (after 2 minutes) in all of the Uber cities.

ADELAIDE (South Australia)

$2.20 + $1.00/km + $0.40/minute. Minimum fare $7.00.

BRISBANE and GOLD COAST (Queensland)

$2.00 + $1.15/km + $0.38/minute. Minimum fare $7.50.

SUNSHINE COAST and TOOWOOMBA (Queensland)

$2.50 + $1.25/km + $0.38/minute. Minimum fare $7.50.

TOWNSVILLE and CAIRNS (Queensland)

$2.50 + $1.25/km + $0.38/minute. Minimum fare $8.00.

CANBERRA (ACT)

$2.35 + $1.35/km + $0.45/minute. Minimum fare $8.00.

HOBART (Tasmania)

$2.40 + $1.20/km + $0.40/minute. Minimum fare $7.50.

MELBOURNE (Victoria)

$2.00 + $1.15/km +’$0.38/minute. Minimum
fare $7.50.

GEELONG, BALLARAT, BENDIGO and MORNINGTON PENINSULA (Victoria)

$2.50 + $1.25/km + $0.35/minute. Minimum fare $7.50.

PERTH (Western Australia)

$2.00 + $1.00/km + $0.32/minute. Minimum fare $7.00.

SYDNEY (New South Wales)

$2.50 + $1.45/km + $0.40/minute. Minimum fare $9.00.

NEWCASTLE, WOLLONGONG and BYRON BAY (New South Wales)

$2.50 + $1.25/km + $0.38/minute. Minimum fare $7.50.


----------



## Idiocracy (Jan 13, 2018)

Winner! Thanks very much, got it. 

Was there any discussion here when bris/gc/sc dropped the rates from $1.10 to $1.00/km on dec 1st, and then reversed that back up to $1.15 a week later? 

again thank you!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jack Malarkey said:


> This information is available via the Uber rider app. Input a trip within the relevant city and obtain a fare estimate. Then select the small information symbol to the right of the estimate. Finally, select the same symbol again next to the fare figures.
> 
> The current base fares for UberX throughout Australia as at 15 January 2018 are set out below.
> 
> ...


Thanks for going to all that trouble Jack!


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You're most welcome, Idiocracy and Sydney Uber.

Idiocracy, the drop in the per kilometre rate to $1.00 in Brisbane happened in about December 2015 so lasted for much longer than one week.


----------



## Idiocracy (Jan 13, 2018)

Idiocracy, the drop in the per kilometre rate to $1.00 in Brisbane happened in about December 2015 so lasted for much longer than one week.[/QUOTE]

Maybe I misread the notice from Uber, or it was another one of those "glitches" again. 
I don;t think a saved that notice via the app, but will check now, but what I "thought I saw" was an announcement via the app that they were cutting the km rate from dec 1st 2017 down to $1.00. and few days later i got another saying it goes up to $1.15 on Dec 8th. I could be wrong here, so I'll check my trip statements again from that period and see what the riders were charged on different dates. TY

OK, well I am clearly very muddled over this between qld/nsw fares ..... eg my statements show sept 2017 GC × A$1.00/km and Dec 2nd NSW A$1.10/km 
and so now i can see qld / nsw moved fares on circa dec 8th .....

OK thanks for helping me clear that up properly now for myself. TY


----------



## metalpenguin (Nov 19, 2017)

Why are there discrepancies between cities ? Sydney has the highest minimum fare, but why is it so? I'm guessing it's to do with market forces ie taxi fares in each city, other transport options, population ? Interesting nonetheless...


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> This information is available via the Uber rider app. Input a trip within the relevant city and obtain a fare estimate. Then select the small information symbol to the right of the estimate. Finally, select the same symbol again next to the fare figures.
> 
> The current base fares for UberX throughout Australia as at 15 January 2018 are set out below.
> 
> ...


Not exactly correct, rates vary in Gold Coast and Brisbane as not all areas are considered metro


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sleepo said:


> Not exactly correct, rates vary in Gold Coast and Brisbane as not all areas are considered metro


Rates are exactly the same, please provide this new info???


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

metalpenguin said:


> Why are there discrepancies between cities ? Sydney has the highest minimum fare, but why is it so? I'm guessing it's to do with market forces ie taxi fares in each city, other transport options, population ? Interesting nonetheless...


metalpenguin, here's a link to Australian taxi rates: https://www.taxifare.com.au/rates/australia.

I suspect you're correct about taking into account the pricing and use of taxis and other forms of transport but Uber holds that kind of information very close.

When Brisbane had a per kilometre rate of only $1.00, I couldn't reconcile that with the taxi rates in that city, which have been relatively high.

Surprisingly, I haven't seen any articles about variations in pricing between cities in the one country.

I have the impression that pricing decisions aren't solely decided in Uber world headquarters and that local (state) management has some significant influence but I may be wrong about that.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

SolsUber101 said:


> Rates are exactly the same, please provide this new info???


I did put a thread up on Brisbane under Rates back in December, while I don't have a waybill to show you today I have attached one job from yesterday which if you work it out I believe will show $2.50 base, $1.25 kl, 0.38 per min


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Sleepo said:


> I did put a thread up on Brisbane under Rates back in December, while I don't have a waybill to show you today I have attached one job from yesterday which if you work it out I believe will show $2.50 base, $1.25 kl, 0.38 per min


Thanks, Sleepo. That trip began in Stapylton. I set up a fare in the rider app for a trip within Stapylton and found that the fare information is consistent with your calculations: please see below.

The fare has the same components as a Toowoomba fare.


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

I cant track it completely, but seems to relate to suburbs between loganholme and Helensvale , I might try and keep a record of which suburbs are involved for the future as it is very inconsistent, eg Helensvale to Surfers is at $1.25kl but Movie World (oxenford) to Surfers is $1.15


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sleepo said:


> I cant track it completely, but seems to relate to suburbs between loganholme and Helensvale , I might try and keep a record of which suburbs are involved for the future as it is very inconsistent, eg Helensvale to Surfers is at $1.25kl but Movie World (oxenford) to Surfers is $1.15


Thanks, that is very interesting  Will have to check some of my waybills as well.


----------

